# Blue Venom



## Vegs (May 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here knows a little about the pedigree behind the G13 Labs Blue Venom fem beans from A ttidude? Looks like the description of the beans is vague at best and the web doesn't really have many chatter about it. I'm sure it is some kind of Blueberry cross but who knows...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jibber (May 7, 2009)

I'm pretty for sure it's a brand new strain, finding info. will be tough IMO.


----------



## Waspfire (May 7, 2009)

from there site says its a blueberryxwhitewhidow and thats bout all they say to lol 

all i could find on it 
G13 Labs Blue Venom: Once you get bitten there is no antidote, Blue Venom is a cup winning Blueberry crossed and another cup winning White Widow to create a potent, compact, great tasting, great yielding Super Indica. This is a must have for any connoisseur or who appreciate quality


----------



## Vegs (May 8, 2009)

Dude, I must have missed that or they changed the description all together. I am having a hard time understanding why I didn't catch that the first time. =)


----------

